# Samsung GT-I9300 compatible with AT&T 4G network?



## kman79 (Jun 11, 2011)

Currently on Verizon, but pondering a move to ATT. Does anyone know if the international version of the S3 fully compatible with AT&T 4G network?

Any info on this is greatly appreciated


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

HSPA+ yes, LTE no


----------



## Judge (Apr 29, 2012)

Living in North America, do you really want to remove the option of LTE (your unit will be unlocked after all)? You do get the Quad processor, but test seam to show the Dual is just as fast and uses less power. The big gain is in the sound chip on the international unit. Or so it seams from what I have been reading.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

the list of detractors is far larger than any gains

pros of Intl:
seems to get custom development software a little quicker, although it's so soon....who knows 6 months from now
no contract
can score higher in a few benchmarks if that's important to you
if you are ok with taking a chance and being dishonest you can trick ATT into giving you MediaNet unlimited data for non-smartphones on it for $10-$15/mo (YMMV)

cons of Intl:
no hardware warranty support from any US carrier, if it has a problem, you are on your own with the seller/manufacturer
no service issues can be resolved, since you are using an unauthorized device
no LTE (huge in the US)
1GB ram could easily become a bottleneck a year from now when 2GB US models won't have that problem


----------

